# BENJI



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey everyone,today my brother got the most cutest bunny ever!!! he is so adorable.

Hes a mini rex and is about 1 and a half/2months old...

His name is Benji lol.

Hes soo small too hes has beautifle colouring.

anyway here are some pics im sorry if therea bit dark its ashame that you probably wont see his colouring but atleast youl see hisbeutifle little face!!!

ENJOY!!!

Kim x

































THERE YA ARE HOPE YOU ENJOY BE WARNED THO THERE WILL BE LOADS MOREUPDATES LOL I THINK PEOPLE ARE GETTING ANNOYED ALREADY WITH MECONSTANTLY WRITING IN THE FORUM LOL NEWAYS ENJOY BENJI BOYXX


----------



## Spring (Jan 5, 2007)

Annoyed? No way!  Never too many posts! 

As for the bunny... what a little sweet heart! That little face is justirresistible to smoochies! Give himcuddle forme! 

:kiss:He suites his name too!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Kim, yeah, please post, post and post some more!! Hee hee.

He is so cute! Just curious though, what made your brother want a bun, how old is he?


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

What a beautiful bunny! 

He looks so soft and cuddly..I just want to snuggle him. :hug2:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 5, 2007)

oh he really wanted to one coz i had 2 so iguess he was sorta jelouse but benji is living with me at the momentand my brother is 12..thank you for the nice comments


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey everyone well im already starting with the pics!!!!.

I took a few pics earlier on thaught id get a few shots of the little mite sleeping:inlove:.

He is so curious over the girls...

As soon as ivo saw benji..i could swear its love at 1st sight iintroduced ivo to benji whilst benji was on my lap and they both justsnuggled each other it was so sweet untill benji started trying to humpivo(BIG TIME).I couldnt belive my eyes i was so shocked there was nofighting involved only ivo trying to runaway from him...it was just ashock becoz hes so small i didnt think he was capubable of that yet awwwell enough of the talk heres some pics!!



































this has got to be my favourite pic i have no idea why i guess he just looks so cute!!! 





theres ya pics enjooy everybodyyy kim x


----------



## Aina (Jan 5, 2007)

He looks so soft!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup and he is!!!!

thnx for the replies kim x


----------



## Haley (Jan 6, 2007)

*kimmeh_121 wrote: *


> He is so curious over the girls...
> 
> As soon as ivo saw benji..i could swear its love at 1st sight iintroduced ivo to benji whilst benji was on my lap and they both justsnuggled each other it was so sweet untill benji started trying to humpivo(BIG TIME).heres ya pics enjooy everybodyyy kimx


Kim, 

If I were you, I would hold off on any bonding until hes of age to beneutered. If I remember right, neither of your girls are spayed,correct? If hes only around 6 weeks, your probably safe fornow, but in the future I wouldnt let them anywhere near one another.

Male rabbits canreach sexual maturity as early as 10 weeks! It only takes a second for a male to impregnate a doe.

Just wanted to warn you because a lot of times people are shocked tolearn their bunny is pregnant from just a brief bonding encounter.

He sure is adorable though! Im sure once hes neutered the girls will love him!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2007)

:yeahthat Please keep them totally separate until they're all spayed/neutered.

What happened to Ivo's sibling? Are you not getting him any more?

And Benji is absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 6, 2007)

well im not bonding anyway i just thaught id letthem have a sniff at each other they live cage by cage so they couldonly sniff each other but i think i will keep them away from each otherthank you for the replies tho good info thnx x


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 6, 2007)

but also sorry can he make her pregnant even thohes just about 2 months old coz i just read that they cant untill theyhit pupertly....kim


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well idid say i would update lol..well i was laying on the floor 2day next tothe buns...so i thaught id take some pictures.

Hunny has started to eaze off being shy so i decided to give her atreat normaly she wouldnt take it but she finished it off quick smartlol.

For people who dont know i had hunny and ivo bonded about a week agoand there great togeather no fighting or anything ATALL justsnuggling.
Although Ivo seems to have an infected eye so im taking her to vets ontuesday.But it doesnt seem to bother her atall shes runs around wild asnormal so hopfully its nothing seriuse.

Benji is settling in really well he loves his tunnel lol.
And constantly eyeing up hunny and ivo through the cage its kinda funnycoz he sometimes stands on his back legs and just stands there for agesjust staring at them both.

anyway now for the pics i do warn people there are quite a few pics i just kinda got carried away lol.

Enjoy the pics kim x

hes a very vain little bun:bunnydance:






enoughof the pics...ill go in the tunnel...I WILL!!!!!





ooooh well hello there ladieees "eyeing up ivo and hunny"





gotta keep clean for the ladies











time for close up





mmm im booored 





hmmm this doesnt seem easy"he actually tried to jump over but kinda flopped that a bit lol"





gorgeous little hunk aint he





take a pic of this!!!





mmmmmmmm carrottt






well i thaught id post a couple of pics of hunny andivo dont want them feeling left out i think there actuallyabit jelouse of benji





































there ya are sorry for the quality of the pics enjoy them tho kim x


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 7, 2007)

some pics i took earlier on....

hunny and ivo are soo cute togeather lol:colors::colors::bunnydance:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 8, 2007)

Update..more pics...





































































enjoy x


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh goodness, he is stunning!!! What a beautiful boy - he obviously likes flirting with the girls 

Jan


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 8, 2007)

yup he sure does!!! thnx for replies

kim


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 17, 2007)

Benji's first day out.....

I have to firstly say that he LOVED IT!!
he wasnt even warey about it hes was running around every were he saw asquirrle and he acted like some dog chasing it every were!lol 

it was a bit of hassle getting the leash on him but im deff doing thisagain when it came to getting him back indoors he was running aroundevery where LOL aww well heres some pics enjoy


























































Heres a couple of my favourites there kinda cute i hope you enjoy as much as i do 
















^
^
^this is my desktop pic hes so beautifle!!

there ya are enjoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooy 

kim x


----------



## binkies (Jan 17, 2007)

He's too cute! And he looks like he knows it too! Love the pictures.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

why well thank you binkies!
yup he sure does know it..as soon as he sees the camera thats it hes ready lol
thanks for replies 

hes gives you bunny kisses lol !!!
kim


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2007)

What wonderful pictures. Benj looks like he had agreat time exploring. He really is such a handsome boy 

Jan


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 18, 2007)

yupsure did!!

thnx for reply 

kim


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 19, 2007)

UPDATE TIME!!!!

well what can i say be AWARE there are loads of pics lol...so if youdrather not sit her all day scrolling down then i sujest to click backlol i got way to carried away but heres the little fella







































BLACK AND WHITE PICS NOW...





































couple favourites...


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2007)

He is so adorable! I saw a little rex at a pet store yesterday that looked just like him. I wanted to bring him home so badly.

He just looks so soft and cuddly! adorable!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah there the most softest little cutiesever!!i was so shocked wen my little brother braught him home i strokedall the time bless there cute...oooo i know this might sound reallydumb but can mini rex grow kinda big,lol i know hense the name mini buti saw a mini rex once and he was quite large:shock:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, there are mini rexes and standardrexes. A mini will grow to be about 3-4 pounds and a standardwill be about 7-8 pounds.

But from the looks of him, I think he's a mini. But the onlyway to find out is to wait till he grows up (in about 6 months).

--Dawn


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Jan 21, 2007)

oh right.

i forgot 2 mention earlier i will be getting free treatment to gethunny spayed from the RSPCA my mums friend will do it tho coz shes nowsalot about rabbits and also breeds them so im happy


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 2, 2007)

hello...i just made this little graphic pic lol..it looks a bit odd thaught id post it tho let me know what you think


kim


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 2, 2007)

I love the graphic picture, but then I love your Bunny. He&#39;s adorable.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 2, 2007)

awww thanks he is adorable...a little cheeky so and so but hes great!!






:elephant::bunnydance::colors:<WBR>:elephant::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 3, 2007)

lol i just couldnt help my self....


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

So much cuteness 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow. Very good looking bunch you have. How many rabbits do you have?


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 6, 2007)

4!!

nah but there good buns all house trained everything so there prittyeasy to handle part from the odd incidents thns for comments


----------

